# New Owner



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello everyone

I'm originally from Massachusetts, but I'm currently a college student in South Dakota. As far as concerned MA doesn't exist except for my family. I looked into owning and shooting a few years back before I left home and decided to forget about the idea due to the number of pointless restrictions. Anyway, I could possibly be spending at least the summer, possibly longer, in North Dakota. Since I will be in the western part and everyone I've talked to the first thing they mention is the crime situation. Because of this, plus I've always wanted to get one anyway, I am considering purchasing a pistol.I've done a bit of research and I know forums are always good to participate on so I joined on here. I'm they type person who does everything the right way so I already got my PCCP, so now I'm waiting for the plastic copy in the mail.

This weapon would be used for home/vehicle defense, as well as shooting some targets. I'll be keeping it with me in the truck at work, and take it inside at night. I'm considering a full frame weapon because I'm not concerned about concealing it on my person, although I might buy another later for this purpose. I'm considering a Beretta 90 series because it is the civilian M9. My thinking is that a military weapon should be reliable, accurate, and easy to maintain; which are the qualities I assume I should be looking for.

A few questions:
1 Is this weapon a good choice?
2 What caliber?
3 New or used?
4 Is the Taurus version a good option?
5 Do I need more that two magazines and should I buy Beretta factory or is another manufacturer good as well?

I've looked, and a new 92FS is in my price range. 

I think thats everything...
Thanks ahead for any responses and I hope I can get to know some of you and to learn as well.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

1. very good choice
2. 9mm
3. new
4. perhaps( a poor mans beretta), buy the beretta.
5. at least three, i'd opt for the 90 series 17 round magazine which fits in all 90 series pistols
6. Always opt for factory mags


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Is there anything similar that you would suggest I look at and compare?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

NewinSD said:


> Is there anything similar that you would suggest I look at and compare?


The 90 series pistols are unique, you either love em or don't, you're openning a big can of worms otherwise, as you'll get opinions for a long, long, time.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

seeing how your no longer in mass as i still am! you can look at glock 17, 19, and 26, s&w m&p 9 and 9c and ruger sr9 and 9c. i have most of these and they are all great guns.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Looked at those, they just don't appeal too me. I really like the more rugged look of the 92, and yes, I know this shouldn't be a main concern but its something that would probably be a tie-breaker. I was at the dealer here in town and held a 92. I liked the way it feels and I think I could be comfortable handling it.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Also, you better hold on to those. I doubt the politics there have changed, and for the worse if they had. I was thinking about getting a permit when I went home but I think I would probably just case and lock it. Even then I'm not sure if that is even legal.

Feel free to give anyone on Beacon Hill a good kick for me, I'll even help with the bail money.:buttkick:


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The 92 is a good gun,a bit large but I shoot it well.When I was shooting combat matches years ago I shot it right with the 45 score wise.9 is considered a minor caliber and the point system can kill your score compared to the major calibers,but I shot this gun good considering it isn't the greatest fit for me.

My autos have pretty much been weeded down over the years to a selection of 1911s,an HK USP 45T,the 92,and a Sig Trailside 22 for fun,it's all I need and have over 20 mags for the 1911s and 92 alone.Next handgun I'm getting back to big revolvers.

If you get the 92,buy factory mags because the aftermarkets are sketchy on functioning.HK is the same way which sucks because they're $60 a pop.The Taurus copy is iffy,some are great and some aren't.They're a hybrid of the original 92 built on Beretta's old machinery but modified for the American mag release,decock function and possibly the firing pin block-get the real McCoy for a few bucks more.


----------



## FearNot (Feb 19, 2012)

NewinSD said:


> Looked at those, they just don't appeal too me. I really like the more rugged look of the 92, and yes, I know this shouldn't be a main concern but its something that would probably be a tie-breaker. I was at the dealer here in town and held a 92. I liked the way it feels and I think I could be comfortable handling it.


Yep! That's the best thing. Get to a dealer and try them out. If you can, find a dealer with a pistol range and see how it feels firing. I always tell anyone asking me to start with a smaller caliber (usually 9mm) and if that feels good stick with it. Try a .40 S&W - see how that feels. Try a .45, maybe you're comfortable with that (I'm not). Remember, if you're flinching every time you pull the trigger the weapon isn't going to do you much good. What ever you buy, plan on A LOT of practice (9mm ammo is cheaper than .40 at this time).


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The 92 is a good gun and sounds like a real good one for the purpose you have described. 

Similar guns would be a CZ 75B or a Sig 239 In my opinion these are comparable and similar price. 

If you are thinking 9mm there are a couple decent 1911 model handguns based on the 9mm platform the 3 9mm 1911 variants under 800 bucks I like best are the STI Spartan 9, The Springfield EMP and the Colt All American, although this one is a poly framed gun. 

Good luck and enjoy the weapon have fun in ND.

RCG


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The Beretta is reliable and durable. It is perhaps the most tested side arm in the world. The recoil from a 9mm out of a Beretta will be almost negligible--especially when compared to the resin framed guns which are lighter.

And therein is the issue. It does everything well except carry well. It is big and heavy. 

It is no bigger or heavier than a full sized .45, and I carried one concealed for many years. But compared to the modern crop of pistols it is big and heavy. I think it makes an exceptional first gun. It will be easy to shoot and maintain. There is plenty of leather available. And if you decide to "go lighter" it makes a fine house gun.

I usually recommend a revolver for a first gun, but if you are set on a semi-auto, then the Beretta is about as good as they come.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like I've figured out a good way to go. I already have ideas to expand my ownership quantity wise. In the future I may buy a smaller weapon for conceal on person use. From everything I have read, the 9 mm is an easy caliber to handle, but after I feel comfortable shooting that I may decide to purchase something larger. Maybe trade up for a 96? I actually liked the weight of the 92. It was light enough that i don't see if tiring my arm out anymore than the recoil alone, and its heavy enough to feel solid.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Opps, double post.

Might as well use it...

It happens to be a nasty drizzly day. If I did have the weapon on my person, how much do I need to worry about water getting on the surface of the gun? I know the last thing you want is to have it immersed due to the cartridges getting soaked through and misfiring or swelling and getting stuck in the chamber or magazine. I'm thinking the 92 is military issue for field service, so I assume it has been tested in wet environments. I was reading about a test that was done, not sure if it was the 92 or something else. They shot the handgun for 2 days straight, and when it got too hot to handle they use water to cool it, and again an assumption, they must have cleared and removed the magazine beforehand. I know I'm new so its possible I'm just speaking out of an orifice other than my mouth...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I use to scuba dive using 357 magnum cartridges at 100 to 120 feet down, albeit, I sealed the primer with nail polish. Most primers are sealed anyway, you could drop a round in a glass of water for a year and it will probably fire. You don't have to worry about water at all short term as long as the barrel is clear, it's when you mix in silt, sand, mud and dirt with the water you'll find the slide and rail having a hard time, and generally on any pistol and much more than just those elements alone. Believe me the M9/92FS has probably been the most tested pistol on earth and a nasty drizzly day will have no affect on it's performance as with other top quality firearms.


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

You'll hear guys that were in the service go on about how they despise the 92. I think it is more about the hardball ammo they had to carry rather than the now very old guns. A 92 is a whale of a gun, both in size and performance. Good shooters, very smooth. But they are big. That's the only drawback I can think of.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

From what I've heard it's mostly the 9mm caliber vs the M1911s .45. Hard ball is either a NATO or geneva comvention (I forget which) thing so they will be complaining about whatever caliber they use anyway.

I'm considering going with the .40 96, but I probably won't, mostly due to the cost difference of ammo. Once I get good with the 92 I might move up to something bigger.

The drawback isn't one for me. I liked the size and weight of it.

*Just looked it up: The Hague Convention of 1899; International Humanitarian Law - Hague Convention II 1899


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been a big Beretta fan for years. I currently own about 7 or 8 in various configurations and calibers.

I just recently bought my 5th or 6th 92FS. In the past, I've either sold or traded um off, not because they were bad or I didn't like um, but because I'm a bit of a horse-trader. 

As far as I'm concerned, the Beretta 92FS is one of the best handguns in the world, bar none. It is literally a world-class gun. 

We can argue all day about caliber, and which is the best. Again, nothing wrong with the 9mm. If you can shoot well, it will serve you well. 

If you want something a bit bigger, there's always the 96FS. The 92FS has a proven track record many miles long. 

I have huge hands and I don't find the 92FS to be a bit too big. It fits me like a custom-made driving glove. I do have some Hogue rubber wrap-around finger-groove grips on a couple. They make a great gun, even easier to grip. 

If you decide on a 92FS, rest assured, you have chosen wisely.


----------

